# Battery wires switches devices!??



## aeviaanah (Oct 16, 2011)

Just curious if someone can point me in the right direction. I am new to the whole boating thing, just bought two bilge pumps. I plan on having one for the livewell recirculation and the other for hull drainage. I am waiting on a new 15hp 4 stroke to come in. 

I will be using... 

Minn kota 45 lb thrust trolling motor 12v
15 hp 4 stroke (electric start)
two bilge pumps
-one continuously (after the catch) use a switch??
-one when hull gets a bit of water
bow light

what kind of battery I will need?
How many batteries?

I can figure out the wiring just not sure if there is a box that all wires go to, then from there to the battery...A picture of the setup would be great...or a diagram of some sort!. Thanks!!


----------



## redbug (Oct 16, 2011)

how are you planning to full the well? 
did you buy bilge pumps or livewell pumps
bilge pumps do not have a intake hose, they pick water through drain slots in the bottom
if it was me i would be looking for 2 deep cycle batteries size group 27
one for your trolling motor and the other for everything else.
you will also need to charge the batteries after every use as soon as you get back from fishing.
i would look at a 2 bank on board charger, that is the easiest way to do it.
you can use the search function on the site to see the various live well set ups guys have used


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 16, 2011)

redbug said:


> how are you planning to full the well?
> did you buy bilge pumps or livewell pumps
> bilge pumps do not have a intake hose, they pick water through drain slots in the bottom
> if it was me i would be looking for 2 deep cycle batteries size group 27
> ...


Hey thanks for stopping by. The one battery wont be enough to run trolling motor and accessories? Curious as to what the groups mean. I see you recommended a 27, is that just battery size? 

I bought a bilge pump for the removal of water in boat and an aerator pump for livewell recirculation.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 16, 2011)

2 batteries is the way to go

Group 27 is the size


----------



## Bob Landry (Oct 17, 2011)

Assuming that you motor will have an alternator output for charging, consider the Blue Sea Automatic Charging Relay. It wires between the starting and Aux battery and automatically connects the two batteries when the motor is running, so that both batteries are being charged. 

As far as wiring all of the devices to the Aux battery, the most organized way to do it is by using a switch panel that is fuse or circuit breaker protected and is fed by the aux battery. You want to be able to turn everything on and off at your discretion. You can spend anything between cheap(Sea Dog) and more expensive(Blue Sea)

A group 27 battery(that's a size) will be plenty to run everything for a day of fishing unless you want to run the trolling motor all day and most people don't. The onboard charger is also a good idea. You can get a 10A charger from West Marine for around $100 and that will give you an overnight charge.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 17, 2011)

Bob Landry said:


> Assuming that you motor will have an alternator output for charging, consider the Blue Sea Automatic Charging Relay. It wires between the starting and Aux battery and automatically connects the two batteries when the motor is running, so that both batteries are being charged.
> 
> As far as wiring all of the devices to the Aux battery, the most organized way to do it is by using a switch panel that is fuse or circuit breaker protected and is fed by the aux battery. You want to be able to turn everything on and off at your discretion. You can spend anything between cheap(Sea Dog) and more expensive(Blue Sea)
> 
> A group 27 battery(that's a size) will be plenty to run everything for a day of fishing unless you want to run the trolling motor all day and most people don't. The onboard charger is also a good idea. You can get a 10A charger from West Marine for around $100 and that will give you an overnight charge.


Hey thanks for the informative post. I was unaware my motor may be able to charge batteries. I looked at the Mercury website and didnt see anything about it. Next time I go into bass pro shop, ill ask about it. Still waiting on it to come in....ive purchased it already. 

Still somewhat confused about which batteries to use and when. I know when using a trolling motor it should be deep cycle...

what about for the aux battery, does it need to be deep cycle (if not used for trolling)? 
Is the charging relay needed to charge one battery (off the motor) or is it used to charge two batteries at once? 
can a starting battery be used for devices or is it strictly for starting?
can a deep cycle be used for starting?

Let me make sure I get this right...

one battery (deep cycle) - use for everything on boat including trolling motor
trolling motor and devices>fuse protected switch panel>battery>charging relay>motor


----------



## gillhunter (Oct 17, 2011)

The last boat I had before putting together my 1648 was a Polar Kraft 168SC. It had a 55lb trolling motor, 2 livewells with pumps, bilge pump, and 2 sonar units plus nav lights and livewell lights. It came out of the factory with 2 deep cycle batteries that only powered the trolling motor, and 1 starting battery that powered everything else. The engine did have an alternator. I never had any trouble with the starter battery, even fishing all day with the live well pumps running (on an intermittent timer) just running the trolling motor. That I believe is pretty common rigging for factory boats. I have my current 1648 rigged the same way, ie trolling motor on 2 deep cycles and everything else on the starter battery .


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 17, 2011)

gillhunter said:


> The last boat I had before putting together my 1648 was a Polar Kraft 168SC. It had a 55lb trolling motor, 2 livewells with pumps, bilge pump, and 2 sonar units plus nav lights and livewell lights. It came out of the factory with 2 deep cycle batteries that only powered the trolling motor, and 1 starting battery that powered everything else. The engine did have an alternator. I never had any trouble with the starter battery, even fishing all day with the live well pumps running (on an intermittent timer) just running the trolling motor. That I believe is pretty common rigging for factory boats. I have my current 1648 rigged the same way, ie trolling motor on 2 deep cycles and everything else on the starter battery .


Hey thanks for the reply. I think in my case (12' boat) three batteries may be a bit excessive. I appreciate the response. Looks like ill be going with two batteries.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 18, 2011)

I do not believe your 15 hp Merc. has an alternator - so it will not be charging the batteries.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 18, 2011)

This is off the specifications of the Mercury webpage. Not sure if it will charge a battery or not what you think?

Alternator Amp 12 amp / 138 watt 

HP/Kw @ Prop 15 / 11.1
Full throttle RPM 5000-6000
Cylinder Configuration 2 (in-line)
Displacement (CID / CC) 21.4 / 351
Bore and Stroke (in / mm) 2.40 x 2.36in
61 x 60mm
Fuel Induction System 2 valves per cylinder, single overhead cam (SOHC)
Ignition CDI w/electronic spark advance
Fuel System Carbureted
*Alternator Amp 12 amp / 138 watt*
Cooling System Water-cooled with thermostat
Starting Electric
Manual
Gearcase Ratio 2.15:1
Gear Shift F-N-R
Steering Remote
Tiller
Trim System Power Tilt
Trim Positions Ratcheting
Exhaust System Though prop
Shallow water drive Yes
Shallow water trim range (degrees) 16
Recommended Oil Mercury 4-Stroke Outboard Oil
Recommended Fuel 87 octane/up to 10% ethanol
Remote fuel tank standard (gal / L) 6.6 / 25
Engine Protection Operator Warning System Low oil pressure
Over-rev
Shaft Length 20 in (508 mm)
Dry Weight * Lightest model available 135lbs / 61kg
CARB Star Rating 3


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 19, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> This is off the specifications of the Mercury webpage. Not sure if it will charge a battery or not what you think?
> 
> Alternator Amp 12 amp / 138 watt
> 
> ...




Does your motor have an alternator? I might be, and often am, wring, but i thought that was an optional feature?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 19, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> aeviaanah said:
> 
> 
> > This is off the specifications of the Mercury webpage. Not sure if it will charge a battery or not what you think?
> ...


I have no clue, dont own it yet. I could call and find out. This doesnt tell ya eh?

Alternator Amp 12 amp / 138 watt


----------



## Bob Landry (Oct 19, 2011)

If it says it has an alternator, that would be an output for charging a battery. No other reason to have one on a motor.


----------



## fish devil (Oct 19, 2011)

:twisted: Go with three group 27 batteries. Wire two of them in paralell to run 12 volt trolling motor/accesories. This will keep everything going all day. Obviously the other battery is for the gas motor.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 23, 2011)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Go with three group 27 batteries. Wire two of them in paralell to run 12 volt trolling motor/accesories. This will keep everything going all day. Obviously the other battery is for the gas motor.


Thanks for the reply....do you mean deep cycle or not?


Bob Landry said:


> If it says it has an alternator, that would be an output for charging a battery. No other reason to have one on a motor.


Ok, this is what I thought, It has an alternator...thats good to hear. Can you give me a rough rundown on what is needed in between alternator and batteries?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 23, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> fish devil said:
> 
> 
> > :twisted: Go with three group 27 batteries. Wire two of them in paralell to run 12 volt trolling motor/accesories. This will keep everything going all day. Obviously the other battery is for the gas motor.
> ...



Battery wire - just like on your car


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 23, 2011)

Have you purchased the motor yet?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 23, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Have you purchased the motor yet?


yea still waiting on it to come in at bass pro


----------

